# I smell something FISHY!



## Pei (Jun 9, 2006)

I did it when my BF & sis were screaming their head off when they watch the World Cup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




As u can see.....I'm not a huge fan of soccer.
I'm a really huge fan of Make-up Art, esp with MAC Cosmetics =D




I added some blue underneath my fish to create the "In the Ocean" look...




With comparision with my MU-less eye:
(Pls don't mind the awful brow, i did my brow in a hurry as i'm too excited about drawing my fish!)




Lil colourful fishy on my face:





Hope u had enjoyed this EOTD


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 9, 2006)

That's sooo clever. Really creative and beautiful.


----------



## Pascal (Jun 9, 2006)

OMG how cute is that you are so adorable and creative...


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 9, 2006)

Good job! that's great!


----------



## a914butterfly (Jun 9, 2006)

that is soooo cool!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 9, 2006)

Bravo!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 9, 2006)

That's so cute and creative.


----------



## Ronnie Bombs (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow...thats really beautiful!!


----------



## Pei (Jun 9, 2006)

Awww~ ThkQ =)


----------



## Dawn (Jun 9, 2006)

Pei, you are just adorable!  Love your fish eye, nice job on it!!


----------



## Pei (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 
_Pei, you are just adorable!  Love your fish eye, nice job on it!!_

 
Thank u my dearest admin


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 9, 2006)

Beautiful! I love it. Very creative.


----------



## 2_pink (Jun 9, 2006)

Thats such a good idea!! I totally see it =) Looks great chick.


----------



## petalpusher (Jun 9, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 9, 2006)

TOO CUTE!  I LOVE IT!!  I think I need flashtrack now


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 9, 2006)

that's BEAUTIFUL pei!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm ALL OVER the world cup too!!! poland plays ecuador today!


----------



## ruby_soho (Jun 9, 2006)

Very pretty!


----------



## cloverette (Jun 9, 2006)

wow, that's so beautiful & creative!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 9, 2006)

ok so im jealous!!!!!!!! ur fish tail look came out better than mines boo hooo for me!!!! lol NE ways i luv this look, its so funny and intresting to look at very pretty as all ur looks


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 9, 2006)

Very colorful and creative.


----------



## kristiawati (Jun 9, 2006)

really creative. beautiful colors.


----------



## Leanne (Jun 9, 2006)

That's amazing, I love it!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jun 9, 2006)

Some people are just true artist. 

:-D


----------



## litlaur (Jun 9, 2006)

that is so cute!


----------



## stacey (Jun 9, 2006)

way too cute. good job


----------



## Jaim (Jun 9, 2006)

That is so sweet, it's ridiculous!


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 9, 2006)

This looks so good on you! 
You are very creative
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 9, 2006)

I just LOVE what you did!  The colors are great and it looks fabulous.  Thanks for letting us all see it.


----------



## theleopardcake (Jun 9, 2006)

that is just amazing.


----------



## MelodyKat (Jun 9, 2006)

*WOW* beautiful and creative


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 9, 2006)

Thats so fuckin cute!!!!!


----------



## Pei (Jun 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TrusyMyEyes* 
_Some people are just true artist. 

:-D_

 
I hope u're refering to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmmm..I'm so happy today !


----------



## baby_g (Jun 10, 2006)

Yor eye shape is perfect for creating a fish.. Love the colors too! amazing girl!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 10, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Parishoon (Jun 10, 2006)

pei that's so pretty & it looks like a fish.
way more interesting than the WC games


----------



## ishtarchick (Jun 10, 2006)

wow pei!!! that so creative!! you even did the little fin below your lashes!!! i like it a lot, you're too cute!!


----------



## user79 (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice job! That's really creative and pretty...


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Jun 10, 2006)

aw so cute very creative


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 10, 2006)

genous


----------



## Pink_minx (Jun 11, 2006)

omg that is so cute and so creative.  I must try it!


----------



## lovejam (Jun 11, 2006)

Yay! I used to draw fishes on my eyes too!


----------



## Sesame (Jun 11, 2006)

That is gorgeous! Such a cute idea and you did a brilliant job. I'm so impressed!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jun 11, 2006)

That is so cute and creative.


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Jun 11, 2006)

thats seriously creative.

i could/would never think of it.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 11, 2006)

i love this look and the added blue underneath is cool


----------



## FireLily0 (Jun 12, 2006)

WoW - I really like that, so creative!! Awesome job!


----------



## Nuuniie (Jun 12, 2006)

very creative


----------



## divaster (Jun 12, 2006)

That is awesome!


----------



## likeomgsteffduh (Jun 12, 2006)

this looks too cool! I love the creativity!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Jun 12, 2006)

Very very cute!  Love it!


----------



## Miss World (Jun 12, 2006)

oh wow, this is totaly creative ^_^


----------



## lahdeedah (Jun 12, 2006)

WOW! That's so beautiful and unique-- really great makeup art.  I'm actually quite at a loss for what else to say... just amazing.


----------



## addicted_2color (Jun 12, 2006)

oh wow that is really neat, and cute.


----------



## ccarp001 (Jul 9, 2006)

so creative!!


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 9, 2006)

You are so talented!


----------



## Neon_Couture (Jul 10, 2006)

looks awsome


----------



## user6 (Jul 10, 2006)

*cool*

this is so cool, it reminds me of my little beta!!!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Jul 10, 2006)

how cute is that?


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 10, 2006)

That is SO cute and creative! I love the fish tail!


----------



## Life In Return (Jul 10, 2006)

That is gorgeous. Man, I couldn't even BEGIN to do that, lol! I really am just wowed though


----------



## smiles4c (Jul 10, 2006)

that is SO. CUTE.  I love it!  what an awesome idea, you're so creative and talented


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 10, 2006)

pretty and great job


----------



## ilafa (Jul 10, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## kissmyapple (Jul 11, 2006)

Amazing~


----------



## Patricia (Jul 11, 2006)

oooh so creative!!!


----------



## ska_wiking (Jul 11, 2006)

very pretty!! it's a good idea for an original look


----------



## Riot_Grrrl (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow that is too awesome! I want pink pearl now!

<3


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 15, 2006)

soooo beautiful. a true artist!

very inspiring, i have to try it!!!


----------



## ruhin (Jul 15, 2006)

That's so creative and pretty!


----------



## bsquared (Mar 9, 2007)

very nice


----------



## bubbles81 (Mar 9, 2007)

very funny!


----------



## ikielove (Mar 9, 2007)

This looks sooooo neat!


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Oh that is so cute on you! *


----------



## zori (Mar 9, 2007)

Really cute and creative!


----------



## linkas (Mar 9, 2007)

Great job Pei, very nice!


----------



## Pei (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank u =)


----------



## cyens (Mar 9, 2007)

cute!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Mar 9, 2007)

What a pretty fish! I like that. (took me some time to see the fish)  - Silly me.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 9, 2007)

I L 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 VE this, so creative & beautiful; reminds me of a Betta (my favorite freshwater fish).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 ​


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Mar 9, 2007)

Pei, thats beautiful!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Girly you have some mad talent!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 10, 2007)

great job!


----------



## circe221 (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow!!! That is so beautiful and creative!!!! You are so artistic! I love the light blue underneath the fish! It is a neat touch!


----------



## magi (Mar 10, 2007)

You are really creative. Amazing!!! I have never seen such an idea before. So coool. And the colors are so pretty!


----------



## milamonster (Mar 28, 2007)

very creative girl
i love it!


----------

